# PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W



## Antik20 (29. Januar 2013)

*PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Hier mal eine interessante Idee, wobei ich eure Hilfe brauche.

Ich habe bei mir im Keller noch fürs Auto einen 800W Verstärker einen USB Autoradio, einen 500W Subwoofer und 4x 50W Lautsprecher rumliegen alles mit den dazugehörigen Kabeln.


Meine Idee:

das ganze verkabeln und mit einem 850W Netzteil (für Radio 50W + Verstärker) für 100€ in meinem Gaming Office zum laufen zu bringen,   evtl kann ich den Verstärker auch direkt vom PC mit Musik aus einspeisen.

Soo, nun zu meinem Problem....


Ich will kein Risiko eingehen, dass mir das Netzteil oder irgendwelche Kabel des Netzteils durchbrennen, bzw. auch keine Kabel abschneiden.

Zum Thema Kabel abschneiden:  ich habe hier noch Adapter für fasst alles rumliegen, die ich nicht mehr brauche,  damit muss ich keine kabel am Netzteil abschneiden, sondern kann die Kabel der Adapter durchtrennen.

bisher habe ich getestet: 

Der Radio läuft mit den 50W lautsprechern ohne den zusätzlichen Verstärker (habe dazu das gelbe Beleuchtungskabel und das Rote Zündplus Kabel  zusammengekoppelt und einen Molex Adapter drangebaut und am Netzteil angesteckt.  Laut Multimeter sind schonmal 80W geflossen, wollte aber vorerst nicht mehr riskieren.

jetzt mein Problem:   kann man alle 12V Kabel (jeweils plus und minus ) vom Netzteil miteinander koppeln???   natürlich mit entsprechend dicken Kabeln,  sodass auch wirklich die Volle Leistung des Netzteils in 2 Kabeln ( plus und minus) gebündelt werden kann?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.

Hat schonmal jemand jemand versucht, den "Strom" des Netzteils zu bündeln?

Was passiert, wenn man zuviel Leistung aus einem Kabel zieht?

evtl. auch eine Netzteilempfehlung?

danke im Vorraus


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Herrjeh. Wie genau du da was koppeln kannst hängt nicht zuletzt vom internen Aufbau des Netzteils ab, vor allem ob single oder mono rail. Einfach alle 12V Kabel zusammenführen halte ich aus diesem Grund für eine schlechte Idee. Wenn überhaupt würde ich einen Strang verwenden. Müsstest da am Netzteil mal schauen mit wieviel Ampere eine Schiene belastet werden darf und das dann als Obergrenze nehmen. Wobei, naja, ich würde sowas gar nicht machen, da im Zweifelsfall die Haftpflicht bei lustigen Basteleien auch mal die Zahlung verweigert.


----------



## Antik20 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

hmmmm...... hört sich nicht ganz so gut an was du da erzählst....


aber mal angenommen man hat nen pc mit 2 grafikkarten, die jeweils 2x 8pin Anschluss brauchen, dann habe ich doch  5x 8 pin (4x PCI-E 1x CPU) aus denen ich jeweils 150 W ziehen könnte, und das sind ja alles 12V Kabel.

Ergo, wenn ich schonmal allein diese Kabel zusammenschliesse, müsste ich doch locker 750W aus dem Netzteil rausholen können,  denn mit den 2 Grafikkarten würde das Netzteil ja auch 750W liefern,   oder täusche ich mich da?

zum Thema nachschauen wegen Ampere Absicherung/Belegung,  leider keine Möglichkeit.  1. weiss ich nicht wo man das nachschauen kann(klar Netzteil aufschrauben, aber woran erkennt man sowas) ,   2. ich würde gerne die Garantie behalten

zum Thema single / monorail....  habe da mal was gelesen weiss aber nicht was das bedeuten soll. 

bisher habe ich noch kein Netzteil gekauft,  deswegen habe ich ja den Thread in Kaufberatungs Forum geschrieben


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Ja, du täuscht dich. Netzteile verfügen über 3V, 5V und 12V Stränge. Jeder Strang hat eine maximale Leistungsabgabe. Ein 500W Netzteil kann nun beispielsweise von mir aus 400W auf 12V maximal liefern und den "Rest" auf 5V und 3V. Die Realität ist noch komplizierter, denn multirail Netzteile bieten beispielsweise mehrere 12V Stränge, die jeweils eine gewisse Leistung liefern, aber insgesamt zusammen weniger. Stell dir ein 500W Netzteil vor mit 4 12V Rails, die alle bis zu 200W bieten, aber eine sogenannte combined power von 400W auf 12V. Du kannst dann aus jedem Strang 100W ziehen, aus 2 jeweils 200, aus 2 100 und aus 1 200 und so weiter. Aber nicht über die 400 drüber.

Bei einem echten (!) Monorail Netzteil ist die combined power über nur einen einzigen Strang abrufbar. Das ist aber gerade bei höheren Leistungen kritisch, weshalb es mehrere verschiedene Netzteil Arten gibt: eben Monorail, Single-rail und oft vorkommend eine Mischung, wo es zwar nur eine 12V Rail gibt, die aber wegen der Stromstärken über Widerstände auf mehrere Rails aufgeteilt wird. Was genau du nun für ein Netzteil hast wird selbst nach Angabe des Modells schwierig zu raten. Die Ampere Belegung kannst du aber an jedem Netzteil in Erfahrung bringen (weisser Aufkleber).

Garantie ist bei dir so oder so kritisch, da ein PC Netzteil eben für PCs da ist und nicht für Audio Equipment. Wenn du da rumschnibbeln willst, kannst du die Garantie so oder so vergessen. 

Deine Idee klingt für mich jetzt ein wenig so, als würdest du zB 2 Stecker in die Wandsteckdose hauen und dann die beiden Kabel einfach zusammenfassen. Was aber entsteht ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Kurzschluss... und ich würde annehmen, dass genau das auch passiert, wenn du 2 NT Stränge zusammenbastelst. Vielleicht habe ich dein Vorhaben auch falsch verstanden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*



Antik20 schrieb:


> zum Thema single / monorail....  habe da mal was gelesen weiss aber nicht was das bedeuten soll.


Multi Rail hat die gleiche Funktion wie Sicherungen in deiner Hütte. Sprich: Begrenzung des Stromflusses bzw Aufteilung...


----------



## Addi (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Das ganze ist machbar , gibt genug Leute die das machen.
Ich würde auch mehrere 12 V Stränge zusammenfügen. Der Audio Verstärker wird wahrscheinlich niemals 800 Watt schaffen. Müsste mal halt mal wissen was das genau für einer ist.
Da du wenig Erfahrung hast , rate ich dir aber davon ab rum zu basteln.


----------



## Wortakrobat (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Würde auch sagen das es geht. Sofern das Netzteil kein "China-Kracher" ist, sollte es bei Überlastung abschalten - sprich einfach austesten... Entweder es funktioniert, oder dein Netzteil qualmt mal ordentlich... *No risk - no fun!* 

Soll aber nicht heißen das dieses Forum dir so etwas empfiehlt, schließlich solltest du dir, wie oben schon erwähnt, bewusst sein das keine Versicherung solchen Mist tragen würde und das es ein gefährlicher Spaß ist - Wer schonmal echte elektro-Brände gesehen hat weiß was ich meine - die Flamme vergisst man nicht... 

Mfg


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Also ganz so einfach wie du dir das denkst ist es nicht, da gibts nen paar Fakten die du unbedingt beachten solltest. 
Fakt 1 Nominale Spannung bei KFZ Endstufen liegt zwischen 13.8V und 14.4V nur dann erreichen die Endstufen auch die Leistung. 
Fakt 2 Wenn ne Endstufe 800W rausgibt, dann frisst sie weitaus mehr leistung, je nach Qualität der Endstufe und aufbau, obs nun nen Class A, Class AB, Class H, Class D, NPN, PNP aufbau ist. 
Bsp. Ne billige Magnat die angegeben ist mit 250W frisst gerne mal 500W leistung, der Wirkungsgrad bei billigen Endstufen liegt meist irgendwo zwischen 35-50% gute Endstufen können ne bessere effiziens haben, aber es kommt eben auf den auf den aufbau der Endstufe an. 

PC Netzteile sind eigentlich das undenkbar schlechteste für solche geschichten.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Morgen,


Das funktioniert eigendlich ohne Probleme. @dekay55: Bei der Spannung hast du recht aber das funktioniert alles auch mit nur 12V

Als erstes braucht man ein Netzteil mit Single Rail also nur eine 12V Schiene z.B
Thermaltake TR2 800W ATX 2.3 (TR-800P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Schaft 720W auf 12V wenn du den verstärker nicht bis zum Anschlag aufdrehst sollte das reichen.
Sonnst wäre noch dieses mit 1080W auf 12V
AeroCool Strike-X Series 1100W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie du siehst bewegen wir uns bereit in regionen über €100,-

Wenn du deinen Plan jezt noch nicht verworfen hast dann geht es ans verkabeln

1. Der Radio: Der braucht nicht viel, 1xPlus - 1x Minus & 1x geschaltenes Plus
2. Der Verstärker: Hier wird es schon etwas Aufwendiger 
Mann nehme alle noch vorhandenen Plus & Minus Kabel, da sollten so ca. je  10 Leitungen übrig sein (mehr ist besser),
Dach steckst du die gebündelten  Plus & Minus Kabel in je einen (größe deien Verstärkeranschlüssen anpassen)
Produktvergleich Diverse Ring-/Klemmkabelschuhe M6, Diverse Ring-/Klemmkabelschuhe M8 | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Produktvergleich Diverse Gabelkabelschuhe M6, Diverse Gabelkabelschuhe M8 | Geizhals Deutschland
und Verlöte sie in diesem.

Nur noch das Geschaltene Plus am Verstärker überbrücken, Fertig

Wie du ein Netzteil ausserhalb des PC´s startest weist du ?

oder du kaufst dir gleich sowas
13,5V bis 15V 100A 1500W, Schalt-Netzteil, MeanWell RSP-1500-15


Mfg


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Hab mich auch nochmal schlau gemacht, tatsächlich braucht man kein single rail, das geht auch mit multi. Die Idee des Stränge zusammenpackens ist schon okay. Es dürfen halt nur nicht + und - zusammengepackt werden, aber das wird der TE wohl wissen. Alte AT Netzteile waren noch was einfacher als die heutigen ATX.

Ein Problem können aber tatsächlich die Einschaltströme sein, die Kondensatoren von Netzteilen sind da nicht wirklich für ausgelegt.


----------



## Gruen (1. Februar 2013)

Mit wie viel Ampere ist die Endstufe abgesichert? Schau nicht nach der Wattzahl da die absolut realitätsfern ist. Wenn dann müsstest du nach der rms Leistung schaun un die ist meist noch gelogen.
Musst halt schauen wie viel Ampere eine 12v Schiene des Netzteils belastbar ist bzw abgesichert ist.
Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Endstufe du hast aber in etwa 60 bis 70 Ampere schätz ich mal braucht se...


----------



## pringles (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

funktioieren wird das, die frage kann nur sein wie lange, hatte hier schon einem ähnlichem post gesagt das ein kumpel mit einem pc netzteil ein autosystem betrieben hat, bis nach (glaube 3/4 jahr) das netzteil mit einem ordentlichem bumms verabschiedet hat


----------



## Gruen (1. Februar 2013)

Ein Kollege von mir betreibt auch eine Endstufe (locker 100 ampere) mit einem "Computernetzteil". Allerdings ist das ein Servernetzteil, dass angegeben ist mit 120 Ampere auf einer 12V Schiene. 
Das ist von Dell un kostet neu um die 800€...


----------



## Antik20 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

sooo hab mir ez mal alles durchgelesen

die Endstufe:  hab grad leider kein Bild und auch keine Beschreibung dafür (bin grad net zu Hause )  aber die ist mit 2 x 30 Ampere abgesichert.

Ist ja ganz lustig wie stark gegenteilig die Meinungen sind, aber egal, dadurch hab ich nen guten Eindruck bekommen, was machbar ist.

Verstehe ich das Richtig: bei einem 800W Single Rail Netzteil (z.b. dem Thermaltake von Seriousjonny07) könnte ich 800W aus einem einzigen Kabel ziehen (wenn es dick genug wäre) ?

bzw. so wie ich es verstehe ist es bei einem Single Rail Netzteil so:

Es gibt eine 12V Quelle (also ein plus und ein Minuspol) die bei einem 800W Netzteil etwa 700W liefert. von dort aus wandert der "Strom" in die 12V Kabel, d.h. wenn ich die 12V kabel bündel, währe es so, als ob ich direkt an der 12V Schiene anzapfe.

Was ich bei euch allen rauslese ist, dass es gefährlich ist so etwas zu versuchen.  

Elektrobau technisch habe ich bereit einiges an Erfahrung gemacht und leider auch den ein oder anderen Stromschlag abbekommen,  man bekommt Respekt vor Solchen Sachen.

Billig Netzteil wird eh keins mehr gekauft, mir is da mal ein 550W durchgebrannt, alta hat das geraucht, ich dachte damals mein PC  sei abgefackelt...........

Anscheinend bin ich nicht der Einzige mit solch einer Idee....

Naja ich habe bisher auch keine Alternative gefunden.   Es gibt Adapter, aber meist nur für den Radio, also unter 200W, das reicht eben nicht für eine Endstufe

Wegen Garantie: ich schneide ja keine Kabel ab, ich setze Adapter drauf und schneide die dann ab. Wegen Brandgefahr, entweder die Anlage läuft und ich bin im Raum, oder wenn die Anlage nicht läuft, ich hab ne Sicherungssteckdose dran, die 1. abschaltet wenn weniger als 20W gezogen wird (kann man auch umstellen 5W 10W 20W 40W 60W), und 2. ne Kurzschlusssicherung hat

gibt es evtl noch andere Möglichkeiten einen Autoradio / eine Endstufe mit 230V Steckdose zu betreiben?


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Die einzige Sinnvolle Möglichkeit wäre nen Labornetzteil. Aber selbst das ist schwachsinn hoch 10 ..... 

Kauf dir nen gebrauchten HiFi Amp aus den 80er oder 90er jahren für 100€ statt nen Netzteil und du hast viel viel mehr davon, vorallem viel bessere Qualität, kein dumpfes gebastel.

Ich geh eh mal von aus die Endstufe die du hast ist irgend nen China Krempel denn 2*30A da fliesen maximal 720W an 12V, da können unmöglich 800W rauskommen. Wenn man von nem normalen Class AB ausgeht mit ner relativ normalen schaltung und nem Wirkungsgrad irgendwo zwischen 45-50% hat der ne Maximale Ausgangsleistung von ~350W 

Ich sag dir vergiss es einfach, verkauf den Krempel, kauf dir davon nen Hifi Verstärker für daheim und sei glücklich. 

BTW Nen PC direkt an die Endstufe zu klemmen ist ebenfalls ne sehr schlechte idee. 

Und nochwas, allein schon die Logik sollte einem sagen das diese konstellation einfach suboptimal ist. 
Man wandeln 230V auf 12V runter, in der Endstufe werden die 12V auf 40-50V hochgewandelt, und auf andere Spannungen gewandelt wie 5V usw. 


Gruß von jemanden der sich seit 20 jahren mit CarHifi, HomeHifi, und Elektronik beschäftigt.


----------



## Antik20 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

ok danke für die Info werde mich mal ransetzen und suchen


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2013)

Wie alt ist die Stufe etwa? Halbwegs aktuelle haben nen Wirkungsgrad vom 65% aufwärts.


----------



## M_DC (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

Bitte Bilder machen von Aufbau fallst du das System baust.


----------



## amonvox (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC Netzteil als Stromversorgung für Autoradio + Verstärker 850W*

ich hette auch noch nefrage dazu. kan das Netzteil auch so enden wen es ne kurzschluss sicherung und enen überhizungs schutz eingebaut hat ?


----------

